# Driving Lyft in another state??



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I recently just moved to Phoenix from NJ and was curious if I could drive here. I turned on the app and after a few minutes, voila! I actually get a request. Turns out, it was from a guy with a 4.0 rating. I ignored it since it was mainly due to curiosity's sake. Has anyone actually driven in a completely different area from where they registered? Also, how does it work with insurance? Would I be covered or not?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I wouldn't think I'd be able to, but I might try turning the app on in Las Vegas and seeing what happens. I know that when I moved from Detroit to LA, the transition was much, much easier with Lyft than with Uber.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I would love to do Lyft in Vegas when I am there for business...or pleasure. Nothing like killing a few hours with better rates and probably better tippers.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I would love to do Lyft in Vegas when I am there for business...or pleasure. Nothing like killing a few hours with better rates and probably better tippers.


I'd like to as well, but I don't think it's allowed. I'll email Lyft and see if I can't get a definitive answer.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I would love to do Lyft in Vegas when I am there for business...or pleasure. Nothing like killing a few hours with better rates and probably better tippers.


Since you are not registered with the state, do not have TNC permit, do not have a state or county business license, I would not recommend it. If you are lucky, the NTA folks won't take your vehicle. We are checked regularly at hot spots like airport and major hotels for these items.


----------



## BC1045 (Oct 27, 2015)

What is "TNC"?


----------

